# pattern (in maths)



## Hélène78400

Bonjour,

Je dois traduire les compétences essentielles attendues en maths en fin d'année de chaque niveau dans le système US, et je bloque un peu sur certains termes. Même en m'aidant des compétences attendues dans le système français, je suis un peu perdue pour certains items. Et c'est surtout le mot pattern qui me pose une colle pour le  traduire correctement.
Voilà la phrase d'origine :
_*Student explains patterns in the placement of the decimal point when a decimal is multiplied or divided by a power of 10...*_

Je propose cela, mais je n'aime pas du tout le mot schéma, je pense qu'il y a un terme ou une tournure plus académiquement approprié (!!!) et plus "mathématiques". Mais lequel !! 
_L'élève sait expliquer les schémas de la place de la virgule décimale lorsqu'un nombre décimal est multiplié ou divisé par une puissance de 10._

Si quelqu'un a mieux, je suis preneuse ... puissance 10 !!!!!
Merci d'avance...


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En ce qui me concerne, je pense que le terme "règle(s)" serait nettement mieux approprié ici. Et tellement plus simple aussi.


----------



## Topsie

L'usage du mot "_pattern_" me semble bizarre en anglais (but then I'm no mathematician!) - j'aurais dit "_rule_" comme @snarkhunter l'a suggéré... 
"_Pattern_" correspond plutôt à un modèle ou un motif...


----------



## Hélène78400

Merci Snarkhunter pour ta suggestion, que je vais garder !!!!!!

Topsie, si, effectivement, pattern s'utilise bien en anglais dans ce cas de figure aussi. En tout cas, je traduis des textes équivalents à notre bulletin officiel de l'Education Nationale, donc c'est ce à quoi les profs américains se rapportent lorsqu'ils préparent leurs cours.

Merci de votre aide à tous les deux.


----------



## yuechu

Would "Identifiez le motif" also be correct in this context?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Hélène78400

Bonjour yuechu,
je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire. 
Dans ma traduction j'ai utilisé la proposition de snarkhunter  : "rule/règle"...


----------



## broglet

Topsie said:


> L'usage du mot "_pattern_" me semble bizarre en anglais


pour moi aussi  Topsie!
Plus approprié serait " ... how the decimal point moves ... " ou " ... movements of the decimal point ... "


----------



## Léilwën

Je ne suis pas mathématicienne non plus mais je propose au cas où : " _L'élève sait expliquer la logique qui sous-tend le placement de la virgule décimale_ etc" ?


----------



## Nanon

broglet said:


> Plus approprié serait " ... how the decimal point moves ... " ou " ... movements of the decimal point ... "


Ce qui donnerait ceci : _l'élève est capable d'expliquer le décalage de la virgule lorsqu'un nombre décimal est multiplié ou divisé par une puissance de 10._
Ou n'est-ce pas assez jargonnant pour l'Éducation nationale ? (cf. le désormais célèbre « référentiel bondissant »... )


----------



## yuechu

Ah, désolé ! Je n'avais pas bien lu le premier post. Je pensais à un "pattern" mathématique comme : 1, 3, 5, 7, 9... etc.


----------



## Topsie

yuechu said:


> Ah, désolé ! Je n'avais pas bien lu le premier post. Je pensais à un "pattern" mathématique comme : 1, 3, 5, 7, 9... etc.


Comme ces affreux tests psychotechniques avec les dominos...


----------



## tartopom

Alors, yuechu, peut-être 'Trouvez la logique.' ?

Topsie, c'est quoi la réponse ? 2/3 ? Dis-moi que c'est ça. S'il te plaît.


----------



## Jérôme Alain

Bonjour Hélène, pattern peut avoir plusieurs traductions dont celle de patron (comme un patron de couture), de gabarit (comme dans l'industrie), de configuration, en plus de schéma et modèle....


----------



## tartopom

Welcome to WR, Jérôme.


----------



## Topsie

tartopom said:


> Topsie, c'est quoi la réponse ? 2/3 ? Dis-moi que c'est ça. S'il te plaît.


Désolée ma chère @tartopom, mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée... honnêtement !


----------



## tartopom




----------



## Jérôme Alain

tartopom said:


> Welcome to WR, Jérôme.


Merci tartopom !!!


----------



## Hélène78400

Bonjour Jérôme. Merci pour les autres significations de pattern, notamment celle de patron (de couture). Etant couturière (très) amateur à mes heures, je connaissais celle-ci. En fait, c'était surtout le sens en maths qui me posait de (gros) problèmes ... mais résolus avec vos suggestions à tous !


----------



## Keith Bradford

L'idée qui sous-entend toutes les utilisations de "pattern" est celle de la *répétition*, que ce soit un motif répété ou le comportement habituel d'un criminel.  C'est très souvent *graphique*.

This is a motif or a design, it is not a pattern: *xo*

This is a pattern:
*xoxoxoxo*​*oxoxoxox*​*xoxoxoxo*​​Donc, dans le contexte de "_patterns in the placement of the decimal point" _l'étudiant est censé reconnaître que la multiplication répétée par 10 correspond à un mouvement répété du point décimal vers la droite et inversement pour la division par 10.

(Il se trouve qu'une fois, il y a très longtemps, j'ai dû remplacer pendant une heure un prof de math absent.  Un élève m'a posé exactement ce problème : comment faire correspondre l'histoire de "rajouter un zéro" qu'il avait apprise en primaire avec ce nouveau concept de "déplacer la virgule décimale" ?  Il était ravi de découvrir "the pattern" quand j'ai inventé un dessin graphique au tableau pour l'expliquer.)


----------



## Topsie

Keith Bradford said:


> ...Il se trouve qu'une fois, il y a très longtemps, j'ai dû remplacer pendant une heure un prof de math absent.  ...


Perhaps you can put us (@tartopom and me #11 & #12) out of our misery and give us the answer to the domino problem? Is she right?


----------



## Keith Bradford

Sorry, still pondering on that one...  I'm a linguist really.


----------



## Reynald

Topsie said:


> the answer to the domino problem?


Pour moi, la réponse est 6 en haut et 4 en bas (on reproduit *x* *=* sur la ligne du haut et sur celle du bas).
Ligne du haut : 1* x* 3 *=* 3* x* 2 *= *6
Ligne du bas :   2* x* 2 *=* 4 *x* 1 *=* 4

Je ne garantis rien.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Reynald said:


> ... Je ne garantis rien.


Moi, si.  Bravo !


----------



## tamanoir

La solution de Reynald me paraissait peu convaincante car elle sautait une étape : il fallait expliquer le domino de rang 4 à partir des deux précédents. Or il suffit de constater que 3x3=9 qui peut s'écrire 6+3 soit 3 et je retiens 1 d'où le 2 sur la case du haut et de même pour la case du bas 4x2=8=6+2 soit 2 et je retiens 1 d'où le 1. Un peu plus tordu que le décalage de la virgule mais suffisant pour valider la réponse de Reynald.


----------



## Reynald

Kamoulox !


----------



## broglet

tamanoir said:


> La solution de Reynald me paraissait peu convaincante car elle sautait une étape : il fallait expliquer le domino de rang 4 à partir des deux précédents. Or il suffit de constater que 3x3=9 qui peut s'écrire 6+3 soit 3 et je retiens 1 d'où le 2 sur la case du haut et de même pour la case du bas 4x2=8=6+2 soit 2 et je retiens 1 d'où le 1. Un peu plus tordu que le décalage de la virgule mais suffisant pour valider la réponse de Reynald.


complètement incompréhensible


----------



## Keith Bradford

tamanoir said:


> La solution de Reynald me paraissait peu convaincante car elle sautait une étape : *il fallait expliquer* le domino de rang 4 à partir des deux précédents...


Pourquoi le fallait-il?  Le rang 4 est une nouvelle donnée, à partir de laquelle il faut trouver le rang *5*.  "The pattern" en termes de rangs est 1 x 2 = 3 ; 3 x 4 = ?

Il faut dire que c'est moins satifaisant qu'un _pattern _où tous les rangs obéissent à la même loi jusqu'à l'infini. Mais un tel espoir est vain dès que l'on décide d'utiliser le format d'un domino, où le maximum dans toutes les cases est de 6.


----------



## snarkhunter

Keith Bradford said:


> ... le format d'un domino, où le maximum dans toutes les cases est de 6.


_... ça, c'était avant !_


----------



## Topsie

broglet said:


> complètement incompréhensible


Ouf! Je ne suis pas la seule! @tamanoir, @Reynald & @Keith Bradford: je vous crois sur parole...


snarkhunter said:


> _... ça, c'était avant !_


 Pitié!!!


----------



## tamanoir

Je tente une autre explication alors : on résoud l'énigme en considérant que les dominos sont un système cyclique de numération en base 7. Après le 6 vient le 0 (blanc) et puis le 1 etc. Dans ce système le 9 s'écrit 2 et le 8 s'écrit 1. On a alors (3,2) x (3,4) = (2,1) ce qui valide l'algorithme pour le domino de 4 ème rang. Le domino de 5ème rang recherché est donc  (3,4) x (2,1) = (6,4). Bravo Reynald!


----------



## broglet

bonjour tamanoir - this is getting worse than Fermat's last theorem.  While your solution (mod 7 not base 7) is ingenious can you prove that it is unique?


----------



## Laurent2018

D'accord avec Tarto: le premier domino se retrouve en position 4 mais à l'envers (upside down).
Donc la réponse est d'inverser le 2eme pour la position 5.
On a manifestement une préférence pour la visualisation spatiale que pour les maths!!

Question à Keith: le positionnement de la virgule étant une "façon de faire" qu'on reproduit (puisqu'elle est logique), ne peut-on traduire "pattern" dans ce cas par "principe", à ton avis ?


----------



## broglet

Laurent2018 said:


> D'accord avec Tarto: le premier domino se retrouve en position 4 mais à l'envers (upside down).
> Donc la réponse est d'inverser le 2eme pour la position 5.ê


Bonjour Laurent - bon essai mais ta solution n'est pas du tout unique.  Tu pourrais également dire que le premier domino se retrouve en position 4 mais doublé en haut et réduit de moitié en bas.  Donc la réponse est de faire la même chose au 2ème pour la position 5 ... qui donne 6 en haut et 1 en bas 
Mais revenons à nos moutons. I think the original use of 'patterns in'  (#1) was just plain wrong.  What was meant was "effects on" ... so perhaps the best translation would be "effets sur".


----------



## Laurent2018

Thanks Broglet for the domino theory!
My solution (upside down) has a practical interest to prove I'll be able to recognize my chief office when he walks handstanding


----------



## broglet

Je t'en prie Laurent - actually I had an excellent solution to the domino problem which I would have written down and remembered, but my margin was too small to contain it.


----------



## tartopom

My theory's simple as ABC.
A/B  C/D  E/F  then B/A   D/C = 2/3  F/E   and then again A/B etc, etc.


----------



## Topsie

You've all lost me I'm afraid!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Laurent2018 said:


> ... le positionnement de la virgule étant une "façon de faire" qu'on reproduit (puisqu'elle est logique), ne peut-on traduire "pattern" dans ce cas par "principe", à ton avis ?


On le peut sans doute mais dans ma vie de traducteur j'ai vu trop de Français se rendre ridicules en essayant de traduire vers l'anglais.  Je me garde donc de proposer la même chose dans le sens inverse.  Je signale simplement la qualité *pragmatique *et *graphique *de l'original et je vous laisse faire, Messieurs-dames.

(I am a Bear of very little brain, and long words like "_principe_" bother me.)


----------



## Laurent2018

Oui, "prudence est mère de la sagesse" quand on traduit du FR vers une langue étrangère.


----------

